# Background Check - Syrian National



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

Greetings All,

I do apologize as I'm sure this has been asked many times but I couldn't find a relevant answer.

I'm a Syrian national and I've been working on my application with an immigration consultant few months ago. I have been state-nominated by Victoria, paid my application fees on 6-Jan-14 and did my medical as per the CO's instructions on 2-Mar-14. All other documents requested by the CO such as Police Certificates, Spouse IELTS Results, Marriage Certificate, Birth Certificates ... etc were submitted to the CO on 20-Apr-14. No word from CO since then.

My agent is telling me that the CO has probably closed the application and sent it for "Background Security Check".

1) Does this make sense in terms of process? Am I on the right track?
2) How long would this check usually take?

Thanks for your help.

S.


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi S.,
The CO should be able to confirm to the consultant whether your application was sent for security checks or not. If it was, then the bad news is that it will take around a year time.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Usually you don't hear anything from the co unless they need something or the decision is ready.

The bad news is that I remember reading earlier this year that there is no communication from Syria at the moment, therefore if this is true this means you could be in for a very long wait.


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Mish. In my case, the CO confirmed that my application was sent for security check and that it should take a year at least.


----------



## musti (Mar 19, 2014)

last time the immi contacted my agent was on 24/11/2013 and since that time no word from immi , always the answer is your application sent for background security check. even they haven't asked for any proof and evidence for genuine releationship.
my eligibility date is : 25/1/2014
country : Lebanon
VISA : BVA


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Actually for a fresh reference my partner's friend is Syrian and applied visa 202 in cairo and got approved last month, and he waited only 8 months sharp so it doesn't matter the communication between Syria and Australia. They just check in the main central security check about the applicant. We are still waiting form 80 to come back from the external agency. We are now passed the 8 months, any minute will come form 80. Good luck everyone!


----------



## illegallyblonde (Dec 7, 2012)

musti said:


> last time the immi contacted my agent was on 24/11/2013 and since that time no word from immi , always the answer is your application sent for background security check. even they haven't asked for any proof and evidence for genuine releationship. my eligibility date is : 25/1/2014 country : Lebanon VISA : BVA


My fiancé is still waiting for his PMV to be approved from Lebanon - it has been exactly 12 months as of last week. And every time we call to check on the progress, we are just told the blanket 'security check' answer.

Thankfully he's here at the moment on a tourist visa which has helped with the distance &#128516;


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Best of luck to all. The application process start very smooth and organized until it reaches the external checks stage and it ruins it. Only if they could set a specific timeline and stick to it so that people can plan. 

Anyways, we just need to be patient and keep our fingers crossed.

Good luck


----------



## somar831 (Sep 7, 2013)

hi all
exactly the same situation of mine 
iam syrian, and i have applied for PMV on 02\04\2013, (about 14 months now) ,
my fiancee call the embassy today, they told her it is in the background check, and the minimum of waiting time is one year (till JANUARY 2015) and it could take more than this time.
complete unfair


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

The status if my application has changed to " processing, please wait for the department to cobtact you ".

Does anyone know if this indicates anything or if its just part of the system upgrade they did recently?

Next month my application will complete a 1 year waiting period since the case officer allocation.

Thanks


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

We are now passed 10 months 
Exactly 10 months and 18 days from lodging our application 

My CO confirms that he sends form 80 to security check on March.... I am really worried if its really true that takes minimum 1 year to process!!!!

Any new update people from syria???


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've seen people mentioning this new message for various types of visa applications. I think it's just part of the recent system upgrade. My assumption is it's a request for applicants to wait patiently rather than contacting DIBP for an update.


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Maggie. I thought so too


----------



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for your updates everyone ... still no word from CO, my consultant's expectations are another 3 months or so.

On a side note, I lived 5 years in the UK and I have a security clearance from there. Would such clearance speed up the process or it will take the same time?

Also, my medical was completed on the 2nd of March 2014 so I have till 1st of March 2015 to do my landing. Since the CO asked for the medical does that indicate that he feels that the processing will not take longer than 9-10 months so you're left with a couple of months to land?


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Salem
The security check process can take from 6 months to 2 years long depends.


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Salem,
For your first question, i don't think it matters. They are still required to do their own verifications.

As for the second one, my understanding that the CO will check with you before issuing the grant if you are willing to get them an updated medical report and pcc to get the grant with one year validity. In sure of the option but not sure if its something the co will ask you or you will need to ask them.

My co told me that the external checks could take at least a year and i just finished a year. Im not waiting for it anymore. When it comes, i will start planning. Till then, i will keep everything as usual and as if i have no plans. Waiting sucks and full of negative vibes.

Best of luck to all


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Any updates from you guys who are waiting for the security check part? 

I am still waiting for the 'security check' part, I've past 13 months since lodging my application


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Quick question . what can happen if the embassy can never get the check or verification? I'm sure it is possible. Are they just gonna put your application aside or grant it.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

They don't care actually. Simply is that


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yes I believe clearance must come or no visa, I saw one poor person on here at 36 months... Heartbreaking


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Actually the longest security check process took 918 days. I took this information from ASIO records


----------



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

My consultant informed me today that a decision will be made on the first week of December ... Fingers crossed !


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Wish you the best salem ... how long have you been waiting for form 80 to be cleared?


----------



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

Since end of April 2014


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Good luck 

I heard that they are granting visa before new yr. Before 3 days i heard 3 syrians got the visa !! Might be a good sign ... good luck all


----------



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

Thank you sir ... Will keep you guys posted


----------



## mushplush (Jan 27, 2013)

KitKaat said:


> Any updates from you guys who are waiting for the security check part? I am still waiting for the 'security check' part, I've past 13 months since lodging my application


I'm waiting 28 months now from Kenya . Visa 309 .

Please everyone complain to IGIS and immigration feedback line so that action is taken to stop these terrible waiting times fir security check .

Reading 918 days kills me ..... X


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

I did lodge complain again in Oct and told me not lodging another complain until Feb 2015 !! I am devastated :-( ...... :'(


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You're complaining to the wrong country, IMO. The holdup with these insanely long external security checks is almost never ASIO or DIBP. It's the security agency for whatever country they are checking. How long your security checks take is entirely dependent on what countries you've lived in/spent time in and how long their agencies take to respond to ASIO's request.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

In the past my partner whole total time spend in Jordan and kuwait didn't exceeded the 10 months stay. In the mean time he did exceeded the 1 year in Egypt. So I am not sure do they gonna check with Jordan and kuwait as well or do they just satisfy with Syria and Egypt!?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting question. My husband never had to have a security check for Egypt. I wonder if they check Egypt because your partner has to have a security check done or they will just do Syria. 

I believe they do not do security checks on anything less than 1 year.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Hope so Mish ...


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

CG ..how come other syrians got their security check done and cleared up less than 6 months and we are still waiting?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

They only require *police checks* from countries where you've lived 12 months or more... but that doesn't mean they don't do external security checks in those countries. Especially if they're high-risk countries, I imagine they do. Especially when there are multiple high-risk countries involved. 

I don't know, Kit Kaat. For whatever reason Syria's security agencies are taking longer with yours. No way to know why.


----------



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

Just FYI ... I was born and had lived in Syria till 2004 and then moved to the UK till 2009 where I got crazy and returned to Syria then left for good at the end of 2012 ... since then I'm in Qatar. So I brought 3 police clearance certificates, Syrian, British and Qatari ...

I would assume that the UK and Qatari ones helped speed up my check ...

Anyway, I'm waiting the 1st week of December to see what will happen. If a visa was granted then my Background Check took about 8 months.

Good luck all.

Salem.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Salem our main problem is that Syria is going on through some serious problems and that definitely delaying the security check part. I hope urs gonna be issued soon. Our officer sends our form 80 to the security check on late March this yr ...thats 8 months from now.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Any news salem ?


----------



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

Nothing yet ...


----------



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

I was told today that the CO will send the "Immigration Report" to my lawyer on the 15th of December.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

What does that mean ? How about form 80 did it finalized?


----------



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

I believe form 80 is done and the CO is wrapping the case up ... Hopefully it will be a grant


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Inshallah good luck salim


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck Salim.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

How are you doing moe? Any update from your side?


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

No updates at all. I guess it worked for my benefit as im getting engaged soon and can easily add my fiancé.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Mabrook moe


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok here are some news, im not sure if its good or bad. My online immi profile just got updated to finalised and the grant letter status says created. 

My police and health report is more than 1 year old. Im getting legally married this weekend and i was hoping to add my wife next week.

Does anyone know if the co can grant a letter with such old reports? And if they do, will i still be able to add my wife before i use the grant?

Im not sure if i should be happy that my case hot finally finalised or not.

Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The case officer has the discretion to extend the police checks and health check. Some embassies will extend others ask you to redo them all up to the embassy.

Once the visa has been granted you can't change it. So if it is granted before you marry and get her added then you won't be able to put her on it.


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Mish. In that case, wit would be the validity of the grant?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Any grant is valid once granted it cannnot be changed.


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

My bad, i meant validity period. By when i need to enter Australia?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It will be on the grant notice. If the checks and medicals have been extendes then it is hard to guess what the entry date will be. Usually it is based on when they expire.


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

And if it says online that grant letter created, that means its issued and i can not add anyone now? I guess i should just ask my consultant to ask the co and stop annoying you with me detailed questions!

Thanks for ur help!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol. It is ok. That I don't know. I have always been told until a decision has been made that they have to take all information into account. However the question is if the decision has been generated but not given to you yet are you still free to privide additional information? Technically a decision has been made it just hasn't been given to you yet.

Fingers crossed you get married before a decision is made.


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Mish. Will let you know


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok it was a grant and i cant add my wife anymore. Its good news after all and i will need to apply for a spouse visa for my wife. 

Thanks all for sharing this experience and best of luck to the rest.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Moe finally !!! Congratulations 
Please share your timeline  

Good luck


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

KitKaat said:


> Moe finally !!! Congratulations
> Please share your timeline
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Kitkaat! My timeline is as follows:
EOI - July 1, 2013
CO allocation: Sep 2013
Security Checks: Stated in Sep 2013
Grant: December 2014

I submitted my medicals and PCC in Sep 2013. My grant was issued on Dec 13 with a first visit required to be made by March 2015.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks moe
Did your case officer told you when did she sends form 80 to "ASIO" for the security check process.

Mabrook Moe again
Take care of yourself


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, she did in September 2013. Good luck


----------



## salemcnajib (May 20, 2014)

Congrats Moe ... unfortunately I have an extremely different story, bad one of of course ...

On 15th of Dec my consultant called to tell me that my visa was rejected !!! The reason as he said was that "They didn't find my documents convincing" ... after he forwarded the "Refusal Notification" and after some investigation, it turned out to be a completely different story ...

My assessment was via ACS and for some reason and when DIAC application was submitted, the ACS report was not sent. The CO sent many reminders but the consultant didn't respond till the case was closed and the refusal notification was sent on the 29th of July 2014 ... Yes, the 29th of July 2014 !!!

Since then, the genius was trying to buy himself some time and convince me it was at security background checks ... he even modified the date of the email that he forwarded to me on the 15th of December to add some credibility !!!

A stupid mistake followed by a stupid lie ... I blasted at them after I mailed the Brisbane CO team and they confirmed in writing what happened exactly.

I will be filing a legal case against them soon unless they refund every penny ... the company is "IXP Visas" formerly "Global Visas" and their office is in Dubai.

They wasted 18 months of my life during which I rejected a couple of decent job offers in UAE ... I will spend the next few months in my life just making sure that their life is miserable as hell !!!

Any advises on this matter ???

Cheers,

Salem.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

I am really sorry to hear that salem !! It's really shocking !! You should sue your consultant.... 

It's really sad to wait 18 months and at the end it happens like that ... 

Wish you all the best Salem


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

Im sorry to hear that as well. I suggest you complain to Mira accusing them of misrepresenting you and attaching all the email evidences. 

At the same time, i suggest you to move forward and apply again. The good thing is that now you know the process and have most documents ready. Im not sure though if you need to wait for a certain period of time before you can apply again. I know its not easy to go through this again but dont let an idiot's mistake ruin and change your plans that easy.

Best of luck Salem and sorry to hear this again.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you Google Global Visas or IXP, you'll find that they are unfortunately well known for taking money from clients and then doing a shoddy job of applications. They have gone into receivership, and then will start a new company who repeats the same activities and taking money from more clients.


----------



## Zainer (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello,
it is really useful to find such discussion.
I have just submitted form 80 & 1221 along with police clearance and Medical check.
any expectation when my application should go for security check ?
and how long it takes usually ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## moe83 (Sep 14, 2013)

My suggestion is to give the case officer a month after you send the docs and then follow up. If you are lucky, you might get the grant before the one month end. if it goes through the normal process, the co will inform you that it has gone for external checks.

Best of luck


----------



## abdoal3rs (Jun 16, 2017)

Any Syrian not yet got his visa?


----------

